# Sending Tarantulas Through The Post (How To Guide)



## DJ Gee

This is my first guide and I hope that it helps people to send tarantulas trough the post in top quality for buyers, breeders and traders.
This is only a guide and certain things can be change to suite you.
A strong cardboard tube for some arboreal species is a real easy way to capture them without worry of escape. Placing the tube with a tissue plug at the end into the enclosure in time your T may have adopt it as a hide, remove and plug the other end. Place tube into box with padding "Sorted". 

Thing you need;
 

 Cardboard box
Polystyrene Packing Chips, newspaper or tissue
Soft tissue (Softer the better)

Plastic tub (Relevant size for your tarantula)

Long soft paintbrush
Marker pen
bubble wrap
wide sticky tape

OK now we have all of the above lets start.
 First things first make sure you have the right tarantula(s) to send, if possible Wright the species on the *OUTSIDE* of the tub you are sending it in (see picture).
 
 
 
Next with the spices marked on the tub fill the inside with tissue, make a well for the tarantula to fit snug inside. With a spray bottle mist the tissue but *don't* soak the tissue in water, just a light spray. 

 

 

 

Now its time to place the T inside, if it is a docile spices you can try nudging (with the soft side of the paintbrush) into the tub. With more aggressive species you can try placing the tub over and using some card under to lift out carefully.

 





Once the tarantula is snug inside it maybe best to let it settle down for 30 minutes, after a cooling off time fold a piece of tissue into the shape of the lid of the tub so it will fit nice inside. Mist the tissue and place on top of the T you can slide the lid with the tissue then place lid on securely.
 
 





 



 

 With the lid fixed firmly on top you can place a small amount of sticky tape on each side.
 You can loosely wrap the tub(s) in bubble wrap remembering not to completely cover the tubs with bubble wrap, allow a flow of air to pass all tubs (see pictures).


----------



## DJ Gee

Fill the cardboard box with tissue, news paper or polystyrene packing chips, then add your tubs and pack tight with what your using. Making it tightly packed will insure your delicate tarantula(s) wont encounter nasty bangs.
​





 

Adding a heat pack will help keep them warm during the cold days and nights. Remember to start the packs off 30 minuets before packing, during the summer they will not be necessary.
Some come with sticky pads they will stick perfectly well on the inside of the cardboard box, 
be sure not to put the tarantulas directly in front of the heat.
By adding a gap filled with scrunched up paper you allow some air to pass over the red line of the pad and heat will travel trough the paper. Others don't come with sticky pads in this case use a toilet roll tube to hold the pad.





Add the address and your done. :no1:

Hoping to get a Sticky:lol2:


----------



## tarantulamatt

yep thats gotta be a stiky:2thumb:


----------



## SamRILEY

yh thats gotta be a stiky:no1:


----------



## mikemike118

brilliant:no1:

definitely needs to be sticky


----------



## DannyB

Good post, always wondered how people manage to get them into the tubs like that, especially the hot species lol.

Might be worth putting the toilet tube technique to, like is mentioned in the pokie guide...


----------



## garlicpickle

just a reminder about heat packs.

*Please *make sure the pack is well away from the tub the spider is in. I have just received a package containing a cooked spider, because the seller didn't realise how hot the packs get and had taped it to the spider's tub. This was the temperature inside the spider's tub - after the heat pack had been active for over 24 hours.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

what spider was it Lisa


----------



## garlicpickle

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> what spider was it Lisa


I'm not prepared to disclose that. The seller was unaware of how hot the heat packs get, not having used them before. He feels extremely bad and has given me a full refund. I can't see any value in naming him as it's a mistake he will not make again.


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> I'm not prepared to disclose that. The seller was unaware of how hot the heat packs get, not having used them before. He feels extremely bad and has given me a full refund. I can't see any value in naming him as it's a mistake he will not make again.


Such a shame Lisa, but at least the seller gave a refund and will know what to do next time 

Mistakes do and will happen, it's unavoidable.


----------



## DJ Gee

garlicpickle said:


> I can't see any value in naming him as it's a mistake he will not make again.


I agree, after seeing your post I will make a more in depth heat pack guide to be added to this thread.
Sorry for your loss, DJ Gee


----------



## citizen_smithi

Maybe get a sticky about the proper use of shipping heat packs as it's own thread? Seems important enough as an issue on it's own IMO, anyone else agree?


----------



## barryw

DJ
Add the address and your done.
[/QUOTE said:


> Just two other things needed before you are done.
> 
> Royal Mail rules require the package be "clearly labelled" with "URGENT – LIVING CREATURES – HANDLE WITH CARE" and that your return address be clearly printed on the outside of the package.
> 
> It's not easy to find, but this information can be obtained from the royalmail.com web site.
> B


----------



## PeterUK

barryw said:


> Just two other things needed before you are done.
> 
> Royal Mail rules require the package be "clearly labelled" with "URGENT – LIVING CREATURES – HANDLE WITH CARE" and that your return address be clearly printed on the outside of the package.
> 
> It's not easy to find, but this information can be obtained from the royalmail.com web site.
> B


And if anyone is stupid enough to write such things on their box . . . .
DO NOT EXPECT THE TARANTULA TO ARRIVE ALIVE.

Barryw, only a newbie to the world of Tarantulas would post such advice, anyone who has kept T's for a short period or searched this or any other forum would know not to fo such a stupid thing.


----------



## Oderus

barryw said:


> Just two other things needed before you are done.
> 
> Royal Mail rules require the package be "clearly labelled" with "URGENT – LIVING CREATURES – HANDLE WITH CARE" and that your return address be clearly printed on the outside of the package.
> 
> It's not easy to find, but this information can be obtained from the royalmail.com web site.
> B


But if you search even harder you will find the RM approved list for posting living animals. Which does not include spiders anyway, unless its been changed. 

Best to mark the boxes like this if you feel the need to at all.

"*Live animals for research needed to help poorly children*" :lol2:


----------



## barryw

PeterUK said:


> And if anyone is stupid enough to write such things on their box . . . .
> DO NOT EXPECT THE TARANTULA TO ARRIVE ALIVE.
> 
> Barryw, only a newbie to the world of Tarantulas would post such advice, anyone who has kept T's for a short period or searched this or any other forum would know not to fo such a stupid thing.


Thank you for your oh-so-polite reply. I'm impressed you know so much about me and my history. If I remember correctly, I obtain and bred my first spiders in 1976 or 1977. 

Unfortunately, whether or not _you_ believe the advice to be 'stupid', it is a *requirement* of Royal Mail. If you want to use their service, you should obey their rules.


----------



## corny girl

barryw said:


> Unfortunately, whether or not _you_ believe the advice to be 'stupid', it is a *requirement* of Royal Mail. If you want to use their service, you should obey their rules.




Unfortunately plenty of people drive cars yet not everyone of these will have insurance which is the law :whistling2:.


----------



## AilsaM

barryw said:


> Just two other things needed before you are done.
> 
> Royal Mail rules require the package be "clearly labelled" with "URGENT – LIVING CREATURES – HANDLE WITH CARE" and that your return address be clearly printed on the outside of the package.
> 
> It's not easy to find, but this information can be obtained from the royalmail.com web site.
> B





barryw said:


> Thank you for your oh-so-polite reply. I'm impressed you know so much about me and my history. If I remember correctly, I obtain and bred my first spiders in 1976 or 1977.
> 
> Unfortunately, whether or not _you_ believe the advice to be 'stupid', it is a *requirement* of Royal Mail. If you want to use their service, you should obey their rules.


That's the best way to go about getting a dead spider delivered as it would prob get shaken about like mad by the postie, my T's were all delivered via royal mail, all packaged very well and all just had a fragile sticker on the box & all mine arrived just fine.


----------



## **louise**

My pokie arrived a couple of days ago really well packed and boxed and had 'fragile, live feeder insects' written on it.

It arrived in fantastic condition, not a dent or mark on the box. 

I have had others turn up without such labels, also in great condition.

Maybe my posties and sorting office are ok.


----------



## Graylord

AilsaM said:


> That's the best way to go about getting a dead spider delivered as it would prob get shaken about like mad by the postie, my T's were all delivered via royal mail, all packaged very well and all just had a fragile sticker on the box & all mine arrived just fine.


Don't talk shit ,postmen don't go around deliberately shaking parcels because they think Tarantulas are inside them.


----------



## Graylord

**louise** said:


> My pokie arrived a couple of days ago really well packed and boxed and had 'fragile, live feeder insects' written on it.
> 
> It arrived in fantastic condition, not a dent or mark on the box.
> 
> I have had others turn up without such labels, also in great condition.
> 
> Maybe my posties and sorting office are ok.


Once again best not to put too many clues on a parcel ,if tarantulas are packaged correctly a bit of buffeting about should them no harm.


----------



## **louise**

Graylord said:


> Once again best not to put too many clues on a parcel ,if tarantulas are packaged correctly a bit of buffeting about should them no harm.


I was worried when I signed for it and noticed it had that written on but it was packaged so well that I doubt it could have come to much harm :2thumb:


----------



## barryw

corny girl said:


> Unfortunately plenty of people drive cars yet not everyone of these will have insurance which is the law :whistling2:.


Those people are called "criminals".

Not sure what your point is though?


----------



## boxofsorrows

barryw said:


> Those people are called "criminals".
> 
> Not sure what your point is though?


I think corny girl's point was obvious - the rule (law) is that a car must be insured if driven on the road, but a lot are not.
The rules (law in some aspects) on postal services are also quite clear and also ignored by a lot of people - be they postal workers or customers.

I see this thread devolving into pointless bickering though and for what? Okay the rules are that posting spiders is a grey area, I'm not opening this up for debate, it's been done to death and there's no need for another thread to argue one way or another when you can search previous threads out. This thread's topic was how to pack and send the spiders, which it did quite nicely. The debate was added about labelling, the rules state you should add it, the consensus of opinion and this was backed by a couple of members who were former postal workers in other threads as I recall is that it's a bad idea, that view was seconded by other peoples experiences with both live animals and the view in general on markings such as 'Fragile' being treat with contempt by some postal workers - that's not a view held just within this hobby, but users of the postal service in this country and many others.
End of the day it's the senders choice - follow the rules hard and fast to the letter (in which case you probably wouldn't use Royal Mail for spiders since they fall in that grey area of what can be posted) or follow advice from other peoples experiences.


----------



## Stelios

barryw said:


> Unfortunately, whether or not _you_ believe the advice to be 'stupid', it is a *requirement* of Royal Mail. If you want to use their service, you should obey their rules.


You are not allowed to send tarantulas by RM dur!


----------



## 8and6

barryw said:


> Thank you for your oh-so-polite reply. I'm impressed you know so much about me and my history. If I remember correctly, I obtain and bred my first spiders in 1976 or 1977.
> 
> Unfortunately, whether or not _you_ believe the advice to be 'stupid', it is a *requirement* of Royal Mail. If you want to use their service, you should obey their rules.


and not send anything at all



> Living creatures	- Bees, Leeches, Pupae and Chrysalides, Caterpillars, Lugworms, Rag worms, Earthworms, Maggots, Silkworms, Fish fry and Fish eggs, Mealworms, Crickets, certain Parasites and destroyers of Noxious Pests, and some other insects sent between recognised institutions are allowed. You must use boxes that protect both the creatures and Royal Mail staff from harm. Use First Class as the minimum service and clearly label the package as "URGENT - LIVING CREATURES". Mark the sender's name and address on the outer wrapping.


you a recognised institution? no? so you can neither send nor receive spiders by mail then technically!

if you are going to spout a regulation, make sure you spout all of it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

but it is a good post by Mr Gee, so just let it be.
Most people know the rules and regs by heart, and know that labeling the box gets you nowhere near any closer to being within them.....technically


----------



## boxofsorrows

[email protected] said:


> and not send anything at all
> 
> 
> 
> you a recognised institution? no? so you can neither send nor receive spiders by mail then technically!
> 
> if you are going to spout a regulation, make sure you spout all of it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> but it is a good post by Mr Gee, so just let it be.
> Most people know the rules and regs by heart, and know that labeling the box gets you nowhere near any closer to being within them.....technically


Just to put an extra spanner in the works Steve, if you'd quoted that RM rule from the original starting point it says:


> Living creatures: *Except certain insects* - see restricted goods


which in true Royal Mail fashion they make a mockery of when you look at the list of "certain insects" and realise that half the items listed (as per your quote) are in no way shape or form insects!!
I'm sure there was a debate about posting live crabs on an angling forum too, something like they can't be posted if they're for live bait but can if they're for food use under the term "perishable" (or something like that but I could be wide of the mark).

Point is that the whole thing is so vague that the "rules" don't hold any water as they're wide open to interpretation through their own lack of definition - they don't state what a "recognised institution" is for starters!


----------



## 8and6

boxofsorrows said:


> Just to put an extra spanner in the works Steve, if you'd quoted that RM rule from the original starting point it says:
> which in true Royal Mail fashion they make a mockery of when you look at the list of "certain insects" and realise that half the items listed (as per your quote) are in no way shape or form insects!!
> I'm sure there was a debate about posting live crabs on an angling forum too, something like they can't be posted if they're for live bait but can if they're for food use under the term "perishable" (or something like that but I could be wide of the mark).
> 
> Point is that the whole thing is so vague that the "rules" don't hold any water as they're wide open to interpretation through their own lack of definition - they don't state what a "recognised institution" is for starters!


i chose to ignore that "certain insects" comment because it would just go the 'poison/venom' route and kind of by the by.
if you call the RM head office and talk to a human, the recognised institutes are museums, zoos (which includes butterly parks) and universities.

its always been a grey area, and has been discussed probably tens of thousands of times on 't'interweb over the last 15 or so years (which Mr Barry would already know being in the hobby for so long)

so maybe we should list them as 'perishable'? seeing as they are an accepted food source in many a country? :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator

I clearly label the tarantula I post.

Inside the box! 
that way if there's any damage to the package and they want to know what's inside they can clearly see, for example: Poecilotheria subfusca (lowland) MM. Tarantula


----------



## boxofsorrows

[email protected] said:


> i chose to ignore that "certain insects" comment because it would just go the 'poison/venom' route and kind of by the by.
> if you call the RM head office and talk to a human, the recognised institutes are museums, zoos (which includes butterly parks) and universities.
> 
> its always been a grey area, and has been discussed probably tens of thousands of times on 't'interweb over the last 15 or so years (which Mr Barry would already know being in the hobby for so long)
> 
> *so maybe we should list them as 'perishable'? seeing as they are an accepted food source in many a country? *:2thumb:


I'd go with the perishable food, it's legit as you say in some cultures and afaik there's no UK law saying you can't eat them. The one thing with "talking to a human" at Royal Mail (apart from the employee's being debatable as being human) is that they still haven't provided a writte, documented agreement to their definition.



Poxicator said:


> I clearly label the tarantula I post.
> 
> Inside the box!
> that way if there's any damage to the package and they want to know what's inside they can clearly see, for example: Poecilotheria subfusca (lowland) MM. Tarantula


and as per the comment by Steve, all you need to do is add cooking instructions and everyone will be happy bunnies :2thumb:


----------



## barryw

Lets just try to calm things down a bit, without any name calling or bitchiness. I originally posted the advice about labelling in an attempt to add pertinent information to an excellent description on packaging for the post. 

Unfortunately, this forum, like many others, seems to invite overly aggressive responses to pretty much any post, and very quickly an argument ensues.

Now, I have spent some considerable time on the phone this morning, trying to get a definitive answer from Royal Mail. My query was: "Is it permissible to send live spiders through the post?". First, a lovely helpful lady call "Jacqueline" in Customer Services could not give a definite answer and went away to make further enquiries. She rang me back saying she could not get a definite answer and referred me to her team leader. He also could not answer, and referred me to the Local Delivery Office.

There, a Delivery Officer wondered how she should know if Customer Services couldn't give an answer, and promptly referred the query up to a Regional Manager. Again, after a wait of less than an hour, I was called back with the information that, subject to proper labelling and the use of First Class postage or faster, there is no problem sending spiders through the post. 

The manager did advise that the Royal Mail Regulations were a little ambiguous in this respect, and that other Regional Managers could possibly take a different view, but since there was no explicit prohibition on the carriage of spiders, it was unlikely that other regional managers would say anything different to him. He also stated that the labelling was required - the package should be labelled on the outside "Live Animals - Do Not Delay", and should also show the senders address so the package could be returned if necessary without having to be opened.

I have asked for a confirmation of this advice by mail. If it arrives I will follow up here.

Now, please, can we stop bickering?


----------



## 8and6

some of us are calm and pointing out flaws in your reasoning as many RM Officials stick to the rules as laid down (ie NO spiders listed as an exception, ergo NO spiders can be sent) which is why BugzUK now use CItyLink.
Some, like the 3 major sorting offices i have used over the years, have no problem with it in the slightest even knowing what is in there...as long as it is quite obviously packaged well.



[email protected] said:


> its always been a grey area :2thumb:


as i said : victory: it not just a grey area for the public, it is left open to interpretation for the employees of RM.


----------

